# Domestic bird/parrot vs. poultry question



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

I have an opportunity to get a tame, 7 year old male African Grey parrot for nothing. My concern is something in the back of my head is telling me if you have other poultry on the property (I have 100 layers & 150 meat birds/cornish in the barn), that you should not have a parrot or other domesticated bird in the house for disease issues. Anyone else heard of this? 

btw, I had a parrot for 17 years previously so I have a realistic idea of what it would take to care for this critter.

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

The poultry can carry issues that they are fine with that can cause complications with Parrots. But that is the same risk any Parrot owner takes with wild birds . If a pigeon poops and you step in it and track it into the house and then your parrot licks it you may have it transferred to your bird. I personally have owned Parrots and chickens for years with no problem. I wouldn't let the tiny risk detur you from getting the Grey. I have been Parrotless for a few years now since I moved to NJ from So. CA and I really miss my Grey Scooter. They are wonderful intelligent animals. They are a Very dusty Parrot; not as bad as a Cockatoo but much more so than tropical and So American species. What type of Parrot did you have before?


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

I had a Quaker Parrot - Barney - and he was so much fun. Another member of the family. He passed away 2 years ago this summer & I still miss him. He died suddenly - I woke up one morning, went to greet him like I always did every morning, and he was in the bottom of the cage deader than a popcorn fart. No warning, no sign of illness, nothing, so I've always had it in the back of my mind that I brought something in from the chicken pen in the barn that did him in. I have thought about getting another bird, but then I think 'there will never be another bird like Barney-bird.' Maybe this is the sign it's time.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

generally if a parrot gets sick from poultry or a wild bird they get real sick and show signs and then die. 
I am not as familiar with the quaker lifespan but Barney may have died of old age. 
this may be a sign. :shrug:


----------



## freckles (Jun 17, 2011)

I would get the bird


----------

